# Bartlett winery



## Benjo's Mom (Aug 6, 2008)

Bartlett winery in Maine makes some of the most sophisticated and delicious fruit wines I have ever had. If you are heading Downeast for a vacation, check them out. Here is their site http://www.bartlettwinery.com/


----------

